# L'espace ne se libère pas sur iCloud malgré la suppression de fichiers



## Wizepat (21 Février 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vers vous pour un problème de stockage sur iCloud.

Je dispose d'un forfait de 200 Go pour y stocker mes fichiers via "documents" et mes photos via l'application native.

L'espace arrivant à saturation (< 240 Mo) et ne souhaitant pas passer sur un forfait supérieur, j'ai opté pour l'option "ménage". J'ai donc supprimé un dossier d'archive volumineux de 15 Go pour libérer de l'espace et repousser le problème à plus tard ;-)

Or malgré cette manipulation, iCloud considère qu'il ne reste que 210 Mo de libre. J'ai vérifié dans ma corbeille mais également sur le service web et la corbeille virtuelle et tout est vide. Je sais que parfois, il peut y avoir des délais pour l'affichage de ces informations. Cependant, cela fait 2 jours que j'ai effectué la manipulation et l'espace ne se libère toujours pas. 

Mon usage est avant tout professionnel et cette situation me pose problème. Si cela devait perdurer, je serai obligé de mettre la main au porte-feuille.

C'est pourquoi, je m'en retourne vers vous pour une solution miracle.

Merci par avance.


----------



## MrTom (22 Février 2020)

Tu peux aussi regarder sur www.icloud.com dans *Réglages du compte* > *Restaurer des fichiers *(en bas à gauche de la page). 
Il y a peut-être des fichiers qui trainent là.


----------



## Wizepat (23 Février 2020)

Merci pour ton conseil.

Effectivement, j’avais plusieurs dizaines de fichiers en instance. Malheureusement, je n’ai pu libérer que 1,5 Go. Ça me laisse un peu de mou pour trouver LA solution [emoji6]


----------

